# Handle Material Suppliers?



## HumbleHomeCook (Aug 26, 2022)

KKF handle makers, who are your preferred suppliers of wood blocks, etc?


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Aug 26, 2022)

AAOCustoms for anything with resin, but mostly, I tend to get my stabilized woods out of Europe.....well Russia and Ukraine, or did. The quality was great and the shipping was reasonable, unlike when buying wood from the U.S, where oftentimes the price of the wood was matched by the shipping costs. Ebay and Esty too, for unstabilzed exotic woods.


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 26, 2022)

@Carl Kotte has been known to use old chair legs.


----------



## tostadas (Aug 26, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> @Carl Kotte has been known to use old chair legs.


And shop in the bread aisle


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 27, 2022)

Yes yes, it’s ALL good


----------



## deltaplex (Aug 27, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> KKF handle makers, who are your preferred suppliers of wood blocks, etc?


My back yard, only problem is how long you have to wait after harvesting before you can start working with it.


----------



## crockerculinary (Aug 27, 2022)

Jamison Chopp usually keeps a small but nice (and fair priced) collection of stabilized blocks on his website.


----------



## Hockey3081 (Aug 27, 2022)

Xoticblanks on IG


----------



## valdim (Aug 27, 2022)

I have purchased from Mercorne - Matériaux pour la coutellerie d'art. No issues with the french.
Hope the info is helpful.


----------



## zizirex (Aug 27, 2022)

Local hardwood store.
sometimes I got some from back home for some quality Ebony and Rosewood and Amboyna


----------



## jwthaparc (Sep 1, 2022)

For it it's a bit of a mix, I get some of the synthetic stuff from alpha knife supply, I believe I've gotten stuff from truegrit, and don't tell anyone this, but Amazon has some decent stuff if you're careful. 

Jantz has some nice stabilized burls, and various things.


----------



## tostadas (Sep 1, 2022)

Is there a particular type of wood you're looking for? Stabilized, unstabilized, curly, burls, exotic, dyed, resin hybrid etc? arizonaironwood, greenbergwoods to name a couple you could start with who stock a decent variety.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 1, 2022)

tostadas said:


> Is there a particular type of wood you're looking for? Stabilized, unstabilized, curly, burls, exotic, dyed, resin hybrid etc? arizonaironwood, greenbergwoods to name a couple you could start with who stock a decent variety.



Just doing research right now. I'm slowly gathering up the tools I want and will then start getting more serious about the wood. Reckon it would be wise to start with simpler stuff until I find my legs.


----------



## Troopah_Knives (Sep 1, 2022)

I get all my stuff from Greenberg woods. His stuff costs a bit more but he's very meticulous about drying and I haven't had any issues.


----------



## tostadas (Sep 1, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Just doing research right now. I'm slowly gathering up the tools I want and will then start getting more serious about the wood. Reckon it would be wise to start with simpler stuff until I find my legs.


Assuming PNW in your signature means north west US, some nice domestic woods that are native to the west coast include bigleaf maple, claro walnut, and white oak. They're inexpensive and easy to work with in non-stabilized form. Maple and walnut also can have burl woods too which have interesting look, but I'd recommend using stabilized versions of those if you go that route. I think all of these have more or less similar workability. Be aware that some of the denser woods can be more challenging to work with due to their hardness (such as ironwood, rosewoods and ebony).


----------



## Tim Rowland (Sep 5, 2022)

I usually buy whole boards and cut up to dry and stabilize myself, while it is more time consuming I have more control over the final product. 
One place I buy whole boards of exotics is up in the PNW. Gilmer wood.


----------



## jwthaparc (Sep 7, 2022)

That reminds me. I cant remember the company's name, but theres a company that basically everyone on bladeforums swears by for having stabilized wood made. Basically you just send the wood to them, and they stabilize and send it back. From the talks there, the quality of the stabilization is pretty much unobtainable for someone in a home shop, that doesn't have the specialized equipment they do. (Basically much better vacuum chambers, and a bunch of other stuff).

I've never tried their wood, or have nearly as much experience with stabilized wood. As the guys that were talking about this, so I just took their word for it.


----------



## tostadas (Sep 7, 2022)

jwthaparc said:


> That reminds me. I cant remember the company's name, but theres a company that basically everyone on bladeforums swears by for having stabilized wood made. Basically you just send the wood to them, and they stabilize and send it back. From the talks there, the quality of the stabilization is pretty much unobtainable for someone in a home shop, that doesn't have the specialized equipment they do. (Basically much better vacuum chambers, and a bunch of other stuff).
> 
> I've never tried their wood, or have nearly as much experience with stabilized wood. As the guys that were talking about this, so I just took their word for it.


K&G and Wood Dynamics do good work


----------



## Matus (Sep 7, 2022)

As already said - especially when it comes to stabilized wood there is lot of poor quality products out there, as every other hobbyist with a basic vacuum pump think that they can do it. I only worked with one or two blocks from K&G and their quality blew my mind. Also Raffir (in Europe if I am not mistaken) seems to be doing a good job.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 18, 2022)

Thanks for the Greenberg Woods recommendations. I ordered a couple blocks from Ben and am very pleased.

My wife also ordered me some turning blanks from Barrington Hardwoods and they are real nice.


----------



## Troopah_Knives (Nov 18, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Thanks for the Greenberg Woods recommendations. I ordered a couple blocks from Ben and am very pleased.
> 
> My wife also ordered me some turning blanks from Barrington Hardwoods and they are real nice.


ya Bens stuff is top-notch!


----------



## Dominick Maone (Nov 27, 2022)

If you are searching for woods that don’t need stabilization atlas billiards supply has very cheap 18”x1.5”x1.5” blocks of wood. Easily enough for 3 handles, for $15 and up. I was in search of some practice wood for making wa handles and found their prices to be excellent. 






Black Mesquite - Prosopis | Atlas Billiard Supplies


Black Mesquite - Prosopis Nigra Black Mesquite is brown to chocolate in color Black Mesquite lumber comes in wide long boards light chocolate to almost purple Source Region Argentina South America




www.cuestik.com


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 27, 2022)

Thank you @Dominick Maone.


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Dec 9, 2022)

Shameless plug: I am a professional handle material stabilizer. My IG: @upscales_ and my website is upscal.es: Upscale, unique, professionally-stabilized handle materials

I just added a discount code for y'all - Use KKF10 to get 10% off your entire purchase price.

- Chris


----------



## daveb (Dec 9, 2022)

Is Burl Source (Oregon) still in the business? He was a forum favorite a few years ago.


----------



## RRLOVER (Dec 9, 2022)

Arizonaironwood.com is a good place for someone new to handle making.


----------



## fvaz (Dec 9, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> AAOCustoms for anything with resin, but mostly, I tend to get my stabilized woods out of Europe.....well Russia and Ukraine, or did. The quality was great and the shipping was reasonable, unlike when buying wood from the U.S, where oftentimes the price of the wood was matched by the shipping costs. Ebay and Esty too, for unstabilzed exotic woods.


This 1000x! Russians and ukraine for some reason in my opinion supplies the best quality of handle materials worldwide. Stabilized woods, mammoth fossils and such... there are some supplierst here making outstanding maple blocks


----------



## tostadas (Dec 9, 2022)

Just wanted to point out the obvious, but there's lots of sellers on IG and the 'bay. Very hit and miss. I recently made my first purchase from a popular IG blank seller that had the wrong dimensions listed and the piece also had some chunks of material falling out when I received it. The stabilization quality is questionable at best. I reached out and the response was along the lines of oops, do you want to return it? Seems like I now gotta decide if I want to pay to ship it back.

If you're unsure, it may be worth the piece of mind to pay a little extra and get from a source where you can be more assured of quality.


----------



## fvaz (Dec 9, 2022)

tostadas said:


> Just wanted to point out the obvious, but there's lots of sellers on IG and the 'bay. Very hit and miss. I recently made my first purchase from a popular IG blank seller that had the wrong dimensions listed and the piece also had some chunks of material falling out when I received it. The stabilization quality is questionable at best. I reached out and the response was along the lines of oops, do you want to return it? Seems like I now gotta decide if I want to pay to ship it back.
> 
> If you're unsure, it may be worth the piece of mind to pay a little extra and get from a source where you can be more assured of quality.



Have you had problems with the material warping? Ive used a stabilized block recently that 2 days after finishing the handle it was looking like a banana. Didnt event took any sun exposure.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Dec 9, 2022)

tostadas said:


> Just wanted to point out the obvious, but there's lots of sellers on IG and the 'bay. Very hit and miss. I recently made my first purchase from a popular IG blank seller that had the wrong dimensions listed and the piece also had some chunks of material falling out when I received it. The stabilization quality is questionable at best. I reached out and the response was along the lines of oops, do you want to return it? Seems like I now gotta decide if I want to pay to ship it back.
> 
> If you're unsure, it may be worth the piece of mind to pay a little extra and get from a source where you can be more assured of quality.



There's a lady on IG in Lithuania I think it is, Karelian Birch. She has some cool looking stuff and I was tempted a couple times but the prices seemed quite low and she only accepts Paypal F&F. 

Anyone ever dealt with her I wonder?


----------



## tostadas (Dec 9, 2022)

fvaz said:


> Have you had problems with the material warping? Ive used a stabilized block recently that 2 days after finishing the handle it was looking like a banana. Didnt event took any sun exposure.


Fortunately none yet, but your experience doesnt surprise me.


----------



## jwthaparc (Dec 9, 2022)

fvaz said:


> Have you had problems with the material warping? Ive used a stabilized block recently that 2 days after finishing the handle it was looking like a banana. Didnt event took any sun exposure.


Oof that shouldnt happen with stabilized wood. 

That would literally mean its not stabilized lol.


----------



## fvaz (Dec 9, 2022)

jwthaparc said:


> Oof that shouldnt happen with stabilized wood.
> 
> That would literally mean its not stabilized lol.



fckign exactly!! I came to the supplier asking about and he just said that scales from stabilized wood may occur that. Scales were like 9-10mm thick, i didnt argued with him but doesnt seem to do any logic to me. Just ignored and never buying again from him. Had to redo the entire handle.


----------



## jwthaparc (Dec 9, 2022)

fvaz said:


> fckign exactly!! I came to the supplier asking about and he just said that scales from stabilized wood may occur that. Scales were like 9-10mm thick, i didnt argued with him but doesnt seem to do any logic to me. Just ignored and never buying again from him. Had to redo the entire handle.


Yeah. I would definitely never buy from them again.


----------



## jwthaparc (Dec 9, 2022)

I just ordered from upscales. Ill put my honest thoughts on what i receive. 

Im not expecting to have any issues with it. But i feel its always good to have someone give a nonbiased opinion of a product.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Dec 9, 2022)

Ben of Greenberg Woods had his catalytic converter cut out so he posted a pick of 170lbs of wood loaded into a wagon that he hauled to the PO just to fulfill orders!


----------



## jwthaparc (Dec 10, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Ben of Greenberg Woods had his catalytic converter cut out so he posted a pick of 170lbs of wood loaded into a wagon that he hauled to the PO just to fulfill orders!


Wouldnt a car still run without a catalytic converter? Or is he just really environmentally conscious.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 10, 2022)

jwthaparc said:


> Wouldnt a car still run without a catalytic converter? Or is he just really environmentally conscious.


It's really LOUD and not legal.


----------



## jwthaparc (Dec 10, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> It's really LOUD and not legal.


Yeah. It is, i guess being in texas has made this a lot more normal. 

You hear people driving down the road that either have straight pipes in, or purposely removed their mufflers all the time. Im in houston though. So the police here are more worried about other stuff most of the time. 

Not saying someone should do it. And loud cars, to me, are super annoying. But if you had to, its understandable.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 10, 2022)

jwthaparc said:


> Yeah. It is, i guess being in texas has made this a lot more normal.
> 
> You hear people driving down the road that either have straight pipes in, or purposely removed their mufflers all the time. Im in houston though. So the police here are more worried about other stuff most of the time.
> 
> Not saying someone should do it. And loud cars, to me, are super annoying. But if you had to, its understandable.


I didn't realize he's in Texas.... 

Pretty much everything is legal there.


----------



## jwthaparc (Dec 10, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> I didn't realize he's in Texas....
> 
> Pretty much everything is legal there.


Oh. No. Im in texas. Idk where he is.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Dec 10, 2022)

Ben is in L.A. and I believe his car was in the shop being repaired. He'd had a couple things happen that had delayed shipping and he wasn't going to let it be delayed any more. I thought the dedication was pretty solid.


----------



## Rideon66 (Dec 10, 2022)

So I have no idea about making handles, but I have a woodworking shop near me that sells all sort of wood that I am sure would be usable for handles. I may have to try out making one.Klingspor's Woodworking Shop


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Dec 10, 2022)

Current inventory


----------



## EricEricEric (Dec 10, 2022)

I have a lot of choice pieces


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Dec 14, 2022)

jwthaparc said:


> I just ordered from upscales. Ill put my honest thoughts on what i receive.
> 
> Im not expecting to have any issues with it. But i feel its always good to have someone give a nonbiased opinion of a product.


I got you man.

I have no problems being transparent about my process: I use SOS stabilizing resin, not Cactus Juice. I dry my wood to as close to 0% as you can get over 24-48 hours. Before that, after they're cut to size, the blanks go inside Costco totes of kitty litter to dry slowly (to avoid warping and checking) until I'm ready for them to go in the dehydrator. Next, they get stabilized at 30' for 8-12 hours until there are no more or very tiny bubbles. I let them soak for a bit longer and then I transfer them to the pressure pot at around 80 PSI for about 24 hours. Then I repeat the stab/vac process again, cure until blanks are rock hard, sand, measure (accurately), photograph and list. To complete one batch takes about a week.

upscales status report: I just cut about 60 blanks today, of probably 15 unique species. Some are already in the dehydrator, some in the kitty litter. Some are waiting by the dehydrator to go into the next batch. I have two vacuum chambers running with a double-dyed batch of curly maple blanks in one, and a large batch of natural birdseye lace sheoak and premium lace sheoak in the other. In the pressure pot is a load of 5A spalted sassafras blanks and a few others. The oven is off overnight, but in the shop I have a bunch of Redwood lace burl waiting to be cured tomorrow. Gettin'work done!

I love what I do and I think it comes through in my final product.


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Dec 14, 2022)

Here's a few I have available now:


----------

